# Time between litters for does??



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Could you let me know your thoughts and suggestions on the amount of time I should be leaving does between litters?

If I take the babies out at 8-10 weeks would she be ready to go back in with a buck or would she need longer to recouperate?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Everyone has different ideas about this, the same as ideal 1st breeding ages as that can vary form 8-16 weeks depending which breeder you talk to. I generally start thinking about rebreeding does when her litter is 8 weeks old, sometimes I wait until the young does reach 10-12 weeks and then rebreed the mother with her daughters as I find she is more experienced and can help them out. If the doe is looking strong and healthy then go for it, some does dont cope as well as others and of course some have huge litters so obviously I would wait until they properly regain condition.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

that's great thank you Ian, I know it's going to be pretty much doe-specific in that every doe will be different so there will be no set rule but as a guide I'm happy to know they *can* be bred again from 8-10 weeks - my pew's are looking SUPER fit even though the litter are only 2 weeks old I'm really keen to have a few litters quickly then retire them if that makes sence?

thanks for your help


----------

